# Some bass from the last few weeks.....



## fish devil (Jun 2, 2015)

South Jersey Style.........

Fish were caught on Z-Man chatterbaits, PTL Lizards, KVD Cranks.


----------



## muzikman (Jun 2, 2015)

That's some FINE FISHIN'!
:fishing: :fishing2:


----------

